# starting apache2 on SLES 9



## chucker8 (Jun 12, 2004)

hi,
im new at this so please bear with me. Installed apache2 from Yast on SLES9. When going to start apache - I get output below. No error messages or anything - just that I've never seen this prefork thing. Should I be concerned? Is there a way I can test to see if Apache2 is really started?
thanks!


# /etc/init.d/apache2 start
Starting httpd2 (prefork) 
#


----------



## chucker8 (Jun 12, 2004)

# ps -ef | grep apache2

root 4169 1 0 15:03 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
wwwrun 4170 4169 0 15:03 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
wwwrun 4171 4169 0 15:03 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
wwwrun 4172 4169 0 15:03 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
wwwrun 4173 4169 0 15:03 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
wwwrun 4174 4169 0 15:03 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
wwwrun 4211 4169 0 15:15 ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
root 4421 4329 0 17:08 pts/2 00:00:00 grep apache2


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Or pgrep apache2. You'll just get the pids, though.


----------



## chucker8 (Jun 12, 2004)

ok upon further review,

according to apache 2 doc, you should start apache2 by running apachectl "

however a search for this reveals nothing. why would I not have the executable to start apache2 ?

# find / -name 'apachectl'
find: /media/cdrom: No medium found
find: /media/floppy: No medium found
#


----------



## chucker8 (Jun 12, 2004)

Ok, got it! For Apache 2, it's apache2ctl . The Apache doc for 2.0 incorrectly stated apachectl. 

/usr/sbin/apache2ctl

So, to start apache 2 on SUSE 9 : 

/usr/sbin/apache2ctl start


cheers


----------



## The_JinJ (Feb 5, 2006)

Starting Apache from the init script was ok - SLES uses prefork for maximum stability because each server runs in its own process - when a process dies it won't affect other servers.

apache2ctl is a control panel front end for passing some arguments at startup - I think either way to start Apache is ok.


----------

